# 110 MPG from Ohio



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 7, 2008)

Perhaps there's hope yet. This guy and his "developers" have hit the news lately. Since it isn't from Florida or California I thought I would post the link.  :clown: 

110 MPG


----------



## utmtman (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: 110 MPG from Ohio

I have to wonder if he is honest, if so than that is great news, if he is just a publicity seeker it will just piss a lot of people off.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: 110 MPG from Ohio

About 3 weeks ago I heard that GM gave the green light for the VOLT to go into production.  I have no idea of the cost, but it is a battery powered, full size sedan that can go 40 miles on battery alone.  After that, a small gas engine kicks in to recharge the batteries.  With the engine just charging the batteries, and you are really running on electric, it equals to 150 miles per gallon.  

Don't know when it will hit the market, or cost, but it has my attention!


----------



## LEN (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: 110 MPG from Ohio

Was at costco yesterday and they had a small electric car that had the equivalent of 248 mpg gas to electric cost. MMMMMM thats like 50 cents a gallon at 25 mpg.  And you can buy it today. A two seater with a flat area behind not bad looking car. Price $17000 plus.
 Also saw on the net one from across the Atlantic that could go 500 miles on a charge and took 15 minutes to charge(stop for coffee and get a charge) and was only about $12000. And is supposed to be in production now. Think we will ever see it below $30000 NOT in America.

LEN


----------



## Pillaz (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: 110 MPG from Ohio

I saw a very similar article. 110mpg is a scam. If you punch up 110mpg on the internet you can get all sorts of info on it. I won't go into details but there in not enough latent engery left in the unburnded gas to make this clam.  It would be nice though. 
As a big gas user (2 cars, 3 quads, a boat and MH) I have been thinking that we large fuel users should set  up a co-op and buy fuel in bulk.  Just a thought


----------



## utmtman (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: 110 MPG from Ohio

There is someplace in the US that you can buy into a coop and get gas at whatever the price is when you buy in.  Problem is what do you do when the price of gas drops???  Saw a news story on it a year or so ago and some people were paying 2 and 3 dollars a gallon.


----------

